# Rep Power?



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I have a question. What does "Rep Power" mean? See below:

Join Date: Oct 2011
Location: Mexico City
Posts: 421
*Rep Power: 0*
Isla Verde is on a distinguished road
44 likes received
180 likes given


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> I have a question. What does "Rep Power" mean? See below:
> 
> Join Date: Oct 2011
> Location: Mexico City
> ...


This should be intresting. One person with less than 100 posts has a rep power of 40 but someone with 400 posts have nothing. Let us all wait for the mathematical formula behind this question.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

To increase the Rep, you must press the "Thanks" button. I gave Isla a "Thanks" and now Isla has a rep of 28. Wheeeee!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> To increase the Rep, you must press the "Thanks" button. I gave Isla a "Thanks" and now Isla has a rep of 28. Wheeeee!


¡Mil gracias! I never even noticed the "Thanks" button till you pointed it out. I will now return the favor.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> ¡Mil gracias! I never even noticed the "Thanks" button till you pointed it out. I will now return the favor.


"Rep" was an earlier way to evaluate posters. More recently the forum added the "Like" system which seems more intuitive and is consistent with other social media. Consequently, people who have been around a long time might have higher Rep numbers. Now, I think most people just "Like" posts that they like.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> "Rep" was an earlier way to evaluate posters. More recently the forum added the "Like" system which seems more intuitive and is consistent with other social media. Consequently, people who have been around a long time might have higher Rep numbers. Now, I think most people just "Like" posts that they like.


 

I have wondered that point for a long time.

Under FAQ and Reputation it states: "To give reputation, click on the reputation icon in the relevant post. This will reveal a form to complete with the reputation type and the reason for giving the reputation. If negative reputation is disabled then it will not be displayed in this form. You may not give reputation for the same post twice."


What "reputation icon"? In the time that I have been following this forum and that precedes my joining date I never noticed any such icon.

Must be something that just the old-timers knew about and kept to themselves. Sorry, fellows, but that is the way it appears.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Now that I seem to have opened an unwelcome can of worms, I have another question:

Join Date: Oct 2011
Location: Mexico City
Posts: 421
Rep Power: 0
*Isla Verde is on a distinguished road*
44 likes received
180 likes given

Does this road lead to something really neat, like a good taco stand?


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> ¡Mil gracias! I never even noticed the "Thanks" button till you pointed it out. I will now return the favor.


Check out your rep now! Spreading the love ! and now you have a reputation beyond repute...


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Isla Verde said:


> Now that I seem to have opened an unwelcome can of worms, I have another question:
> 
> Join Date: Oct 2011
> Location: Mexico City
> ...


I don't watch that stuff much but where did you get ZERO
I see - Rep Power: 708 

That happen in a few hours ? (gave you a LIKE BTW)


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sparks said:


> I don't watch that stuff much but where did you get ZERO
> I see - Rep Power: 708
> 
> That happen in a few hours ? (gave you a LIKE BTW)


Many thanks. I do like to be "liked" by the distinguished members of this forum!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GringoCArlos said:


> Check out your rep now! Spreading the love ! and now you have a reputation beyond repute...


   

I feel so appreciated. Thanks, GringoCArlos!


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*I want my rep power!!!*

Nah, not really. Seems like a great ego boost, but the better ego boost is the respect earned in the replies and dialogs here. Still...

:rockon: *REP POWER TO THE PEOPLE!!!* :hippie:


----------

